# FA Dance Track Pack CD



## Dragoneer (Feb 26, 2007)

Just an update: I'm finalizing the CD track layout right now, and I'm going to need artists for the CD cover. 

Suggestions? =) Within luck, we could be printin' CDs within two weeks.


----------



## nobuyuki (Feb 26, 2007)

ooh!  a track listing, please XD


----------



## Sage (Mar 12, 2007)

*prods thread* any news?


----------



## neshcom (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm a graphic designer and I'm interested in working on the cover. If you're willing, could you email me any specifications you have about it (pixel size, dpi, visual suggestions)?


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 12, 2007)

http://neshcom.googlepages.com/   is this your art


----------



## neshcom (Mar 13, 2007)

@nouyuki: Yeah, but I haven't updated that site in a long time. My most recent works are at http://www.nonessentialshine.deviantart.com


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm kinda curious as who made it on the CD.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 17, 2007)

Raving_Dragon said:
			
		

> I'm kinda curious as who made it on the CD.


You can find out... TOMORROW!

Sunday, SUNDAY, sunday!


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Mar 18, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Raving_Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I must know..the suspense is killing me :shock:


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok, it's going to take an extra day or two... I have a lil' too much music and have to cut out two or three tracks to make it all fit. Gotta put together another cut tonight probably and see how it sounds.


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 18, 2007)

make sure you get them signed statements from the artists saying no copyrighted samples were used once you're close to finalizing it just to make sure all your I's are dotted and T's crossed.  Track mixing / sample riff based techno is a minefield for potential lawsuits on non-royalty-free based samples.... and though I don't remember what was submitted for the CD, the majority of dance/trance on FA falls under dubious legality >w>


----------



## Sage (Mar 25, 2007)

Sage said:
			
		

> *prods thread* any news?



>.> *re-iterates* ... any news? :>


----------



## verix (Mar 25, 2007)

hey it's sunday


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 26, 2007)

...any new news yet?

Also, how much will the CDs cost to buy/ship?


----------



## verix (Mar 26, 2007)

hey it's monday


----------



## Lyenuv (Mar 27, 2007)

I nominate (if thats a word that can be used in such a situation) Clawed for the cover art, he's an excellent sequential artist with very little exposure  I'm sure he'd love to be able to do this, too.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/clawed/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/132302/

=3


----------



## neshcom (Mar 27, 2007)

I guess if we're nominating people, I nominate myself.

I've got experience in simple, modern 3d rendering, photography, moderate vector art, and stylistic photomanipulation.

http://www.nonessentialshine.deviantart.com/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/neshcom/
neshcom(AT)gmail(DOT)com


----------



## neshcom (Apr 3, 2007)

*bump*

Is there any new news?


----------



## Tavish (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmm if its about a cover, how about a contest where people submit with the covers and people on the forums vote for the best one? Plus the winner could get a free copy of the CD or something... ( >_> only because I lack a way to pay for it..now anyway)

Eh just an idea


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Apr 14, 2007)

bumpity bumpity bump


----------



## neshcom (Apr 22, 2007)

Okay, it's been over a month since any news. What's going on?


----------



## verix (Apr 30, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Within luck, we could be printin' CDs within two weeks.


WORST
LUCK
EVER


----------



## Raving_Dragon (May 16, 2007)

[attachment=1291]


----------



## Dragoneer (May 16, 2007)

Project has been delayed due to my work hours, but I submit to Discmasters today for a quote for printing.  News is forth coming. I can't work dates very well lately, so... just bear with me.

Doing this the right way has been a bit more daunting than I thought. I'll freely admit I took on too much at the time, but I'm finalizing this (and some other things soon to appear).


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Jun 7, 2007)

Mumpity bumpity bump


----------



## neshcom (Jun 24, 2007)

As a participant of this contest, i would really appreciate some news. I know, I could use some patience (hey, it's only been 6 months!), but anything would be appreciated


----------



## kamunt (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn it, I wish I could've known about this contest sooner...would've joined FA that much sooner... -.-; Meh.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 11, 2007)

neshcom said:
			
		

> As a participant of this contest, i would really appreciate some news. I know, I could use some patience (hey, it's only been 6 months!), but anything would be appreciated


CD is completed. I need to get art for the covers, but other than that, it's ready to print up.

Track listing will be posted in a few days. Sorry for the delays. Too much going on in the background!


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 17, 2007)

bumpage, going on a week


----------



## yak (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey, it's Wednesday


----------



## Sage (Aug 11, 2007)

*necro*

Was hoping this'd be finished by the time FA:U rolled around ... >.> What's up?


----------



## yak (Aug 11, 2007)

Don't worry, it will be bundled together with Ferrox, Search Engine and Duke Nuk'em forever.


----------



## Huepow00 (Aug 13, 2007)

waiting for more Info about this Mix CD...


----------



## yak (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, now this is just beyond silly.

This thread is six months old, enough to finish a little playlist considering the content is actually as your disposal, Dragoneer.
It wouldn't be as bad as it is if you didn't say you had the CD finalized already, and only cover art's all that remains. I'm sorry, but Fur Affinity is an art site, and the only thing that's delaying the project is cover art?

You've missed a perfect, probably the best ever chance to sell these things at FA: United and get some money back from all the  expenses, and probably have some left to cover that hard work you were supposed to be putting in it.
Or simply give them away as a promotional move, in the way Ubuntu's been handed out to people everywhere.

Whatever you'd've chosen as your action we all would  be fine with, even an apology and an explanation that this will never happen would suffice - but for crying out loud don't leave this thread agonizing for so god damned long. 

But i digress *shrug*


----------



## nobuyuki (Aug 14, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Okay, now this is just beyond silly.
> 
> This thread is six months old, enough to finish a little playlist considering the content is actually as your disposal, Dragoneer.
> It wouldn't be as bad as it is if you didn't say you had the CD finalized already, and only cover art's all that remains. I'm sorry, but Fur Affinity is an art site, and the only thing that's delaying the project is cover art?
> ...



wow I was wondering when I wrote that when I realized that it wasn't actually me talking there :lol:


----------



## neshcom (Oct 1, 2007)

That's it. I don't care anymore. I withdraw any submissions I've made to this contest and, under normal circumstances, I wouldn't even post this because I abhor useless posts that aren't applicable, but since you've constantly refused to release any information beyond a status report (even if the information is tentative or even inaccurate) I don't even know if you've chosen any of my songs. I no longer give PreyFar or any other person associated with the FurAffinity Dance Track Pack CD to include any media I've previously submitted for consideration. And, unless my withdrawal holds back the CD's release any longer, I stand by my action.


----------

